# The Raid 2 - Der Anfang des Films exklusiv bei uns - jetzt ansehen!



## FlorianStangl (21. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Raid 2 - Der Anfang des Films exklusiv bei uns - jetzt ansehen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Raid 2 - Der Anfang des Films exklusiv bei uns - jetzt ansehen!


----------



## MisterBlonde (21. November 2014)

Die Fortsetzung merzt den Kritikpunkt des ersten Teils aus, indem hier eine zwar nicht neue, aber trotzdem recht epische Gangstergeschichte erzählt wird. Ich fühlte mich mehrfach an die guten Heroic-Bloodshed-Filme von Woo erinnert. Die Kämpfe sind gekonnt virtuos inszeniert und atemberaubend gefilmt. Alleine die Szene auf der Autobahn sei mal erwähnt, bei der die Kamera durch mehrere Autos hindurch fliegt. Kurz: ein Actionepos, das Hollywood zum Winseln auf den Hundeplatz schickt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. November 2014)

Beide Raid-Filme haben ihre Schwächen, aber rein von den Actionszenen her gesehen, zählen beide zu dem Bestem, was es zurzeit gibt. Da sehen amerikanische Actionfilme im Vergleich wirklich alt aus.


----------

